# slow developing tad



## ColleenT (Aug 21, 2014)

on November 15th, my male Azureus had a tad on his back. i put the tad in dechlorinated water in a deli cup with some dried leaves. Tad had been eating fish food( small bits of growth formula by Spectrum, i think) tad has been fine except is developing very slowly. has little hind legs now, for about 2 weeks. Can i expect the tad to be ok? why has it taken so long for it to develop? I have not done anything i can see as wrong, i have been using only dechlorinated water, feeding daily, changing water as needed, kept the tad in the same room as the parents, so room was 70 is all winter. Any idea of what i could be doing wrong?


----------



## ColleenT (Aug 21, 2014)

nobody has ever had this happen?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

ColleenT said:


> nobody has ever had this happen?



I sure have...


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

He just like swimming and free meals 😉☺


----------



## Tazman (May 26, 2013)

Your temps are too low. I have had a number of Azureus tads develop slowly like you are describing.After testing a lot of different things raising the temp of their water was the only thing that helped. In fact if you do not get the temp up before the front legs pop your tad will die shortly after morphing. 75 degrees was the minimum temp needed, I found, to raise them healthy through morph out.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

That isnt always the case. While temps may effect it to a degree sometimes the tadpole just won't morph in a timely manner.
I have a cobalt tad that is from 3 clutches ago still swimming around with no legs no nubs just nothing.
I even have one from the next clutch that is about to beat him out of the water any day now.
They are all kept in the same temp controlled area. Diet is the same. Each tad has its own cup so no hormone limiting. 
Some are just doomed from day one also. Changing from tadpole to a frog is the hardest part for them and there are always ones that won't make it.



> In anuran amphibians, typically 80–95% of mortality
> occurs between hatch and metamorphosis (Vonesh and
> De la Cruz 2002)


----------



## vachyner (Aug 10, 2013)

I had some that were developing super slow in the winter. I have all of the frogs in my basement and it stays about 68 down there and mid 70s upstairs. It's not a problem for the frogs due to lights raising their temps and all, but I think it was too cold for the tads in cups. I brought them upstairs to my office and they all morphed out shortly after. One of them hatched in October and didn't morph until the end of Feb. Try moving them over to a warmer spot or adding a heater.

-Chuck


----------



## ColleenT (Aug 21, 2014)

thanks everyone. i will try a warmer setup. i appreciate the advice.


----------

